# Rattling/Metal cutting noise at acceleration around 2500/3500rpms



## SCR3AMZ (May 15, 2016)

Trying to figure out this noise I'm hearing between 2500 to 3500 rpms mostly hear it in 1st and 2nd gears, been reading and looking online, figured I'd ask about it, any idea?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Can you post a video of the noise?


----------



## SCR3AMZ (May 15, 2016)

Cruz15 said:


> Can you post a video of the noise?


IL try tomorrow, few people were telling me it was brake lines something about a bracket


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

It's not like this noise?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJLaWzd0FPQ


----------



## SCR3AMZ (May 15, 2016)

Jim Frye said:


> It's not like this noise?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJLaWzd0FPQ


Nah sorry lol


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Check for a loose heat shield or loose bolts at the exhaust pipe at the SCR catalyst (catalytic converter).


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

SCR3AMZ said:


> Trying to figure out this noise I'm hearing between 2500 to 3500 rpms mostly hear it in 1st and 2nd gears, been reading and looking online, figured I'd ask about it, any idea?


I would definitely need to hear a video. I've never heard anything like that in my diesel Cruze in the 171K miles I've driven it.


----------



## SCR3AMZ (May 15, 2016)

Update

Took it to the dealer and they told me it was the oil drain plate around the filter that was cracked completely in half, so they took it off and ordered the part thank God was only that..


----------

